# Illustrator 10 - "the encoding (CMap) specified by a font is missing"



## jwalange (Jan 28, 2010)

Ni hao,

I'm trying to design a brochure in Illustrator 10 with Chinese characters.  I'm running Leopard 10.5.8 on a PowerPC G4.

I have my Chinese text in a Word document in the 'Hei' font.  I am able to successfully copy and paste the Chinese text into my Illustrator file, but when I try to save my Illustrator file, it fails and I get this error message:

"the encoding (CMap) specified by a font is missing"

Thanks for the help!

-Josh


----------



## Greg_Reez (Jan 28, 2010)

Are you saving it as an Illustrator file or as a PDF file?

You can try outlining your fonts before saving and it'll turn your text into shapes. The good thing is now there is no font info associated with your file and you shouldn't get the font error. The bad thing is you won't be able to alter your text since it has been converted to shapes.


----------



## jwalange (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks, Greg.  I actually solved the problem by switching over to my Panther (10.3.9) clone.  Everything works just fine there.


----------

